# Do ur P's eat scallops??



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

just wondering.....

i was at the grocery store today looking for some food for my caribe. when i put these foods in... i end up having to take em out cause they start looking fuzzy. They never ever get touched.

-krill
-tilapia
-white shrimp.

but they do wat beefheart, i just dont want that to be their whole diet.

i dunno what to try and feed them now.

Someone help me... im scared my P's arent gonna eat anything but feeders.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

You need to train them to take the food. Dont feed them for 2 days. Drop a piece of shrimp on day 3. Leave it in for 15mins MAX. If they didnt touch it in that 15mins, take it out, throw it away and try again the next day. Your babys wont starve themselves. My guys go nuts over shrimp. Good luck man


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

im gonna try that Exodus....

especially cause i think that my water params lately have been due to everfeeding. Thanks


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Derek4real said:


> im gonna try that Exodus....
> 
> especially cause i think that my water params lately have been due to everfeeding. Thanks


You're more than welcome. Indeed, leaving decaying food in overnight can and will wreck havoc on your params. You might want to check out some other foods that your carribes will 'learn' to love.

shrimp
catfish
talapia
smelt - DIRT DIRT cheap (this and shrimp are staple for my fish)
silversides

I usually to rotate in some other kind of meat every so often,. but the above are what i keep most often in the freezer for dinner.


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

i guess i have to " train ' them to eat these. like i said.. Ive tried the shrimp and tilapia.. gotta try harder i guess.

also i'm having the worst time trying to find some smelt in toronto right now. Stores keep telling me they don't carry it now cause they're seasonal . i dunno


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Around these parts I 'think' I can get frozen smelt year round. Call around to the major groceries in your area and ask em if they have frozen smelt on hand. I pay anywhere from 1.99 for a lb to @ 3.99 for a 5lb bag. All it takes is some patience and your gonna be golden. In a few days you will have your serra eating shrimp outta your hands man!!


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

Tried my Reds with scallops and they wouldn't touch them either. They'll take most things but just turned their nose up at scallops.

JFK


----------



## andrew.burd (Oct 17, 2005)

odd...my P's are little pigs.. they eat beefheart, feeders, bloodworms, raw beef, raw turkey.. they even had raw bison once.. stuff doesn't last very long at all in their tank.. the little one even goes after goldfish flakes.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Derek4real said:


> also i'm having the worst time trying to find some smelt in toronto right now. Stores keep telling me they don't carry it now cause they're seasonal . i dunno


I've seen it at Sobeys by Bathurst/Rutherford


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

well, take uneaten food out within one hour. bad water = stress = loss of apetite

what size are your p's?


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

They're around 6".

I'll have to try the Sobey's in scarborough


----------



## Donq8 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sounds interestin


----------

